# Does anyone see a good use in the? Such as?



## Rreyes097 (Nov 24, 2022)

Can anyone see a use for this in particulary a furnace to incinerate things? It's a BBQ coal fire starter thingy. Im not creative so fabricating something to it something else can be difficult at times for myself.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 24, 2022)

It's upside down.

It's only intended for brief exposure to high temperatures, not for what we do.

Dave


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 25, 2022)

Oh yeah I know it's upside down. But I guess it's of no use though


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Nov 25, 2022)

Only thing that’s good for is lighting off a small amount of charcoal to get your grill going.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 26, 2022)

I was hoping to use it in a future furnace or something. Since most of whatever material I have left will need incineration either at the beginning or at some point in the process. And since I'm not very creative I've been asking others for ideas and/ or looking at everything sitting around in my garage as potential furneses!


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 26, 2022)

Here is a pic of a furnace I copied off YouTube. The guy that designed it was really only melting aluminum cans so I don't think it's a durable design . The inner portion in the bucket is plaster of Paris and from what I'm told it's not going to last much more then a few melt sessions. There's a hole on the side for air. But I was hoping that my fellow forum members would have a few for ideas to help me turn this thing into a real furnace. Or even a temporary one for incineration. Any ideas y'all?


----------



## goldshark (Nov 27, 2022)

Many a good furnace has a light weight metal jacket on the outside. The inside is what makes a furnace a furnace. If you put a 2" layer of kaowool inside the metal jacket, then a 2" layer of 2600 F firebricks inside, that would take care of the refractory portion. Couple it with any variety of burner/blower combinations, pyrometer, and you have at least a decent furnace for crucible melting, incineration, etc.. Watch a number of Youtube videos for basic construction and operation. Try building your own, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I like the ease of propane + blower combo, with variable damper on side of squirrel cage. That combo seems to give the greatest variation in heats needed, as well as Oxidizing or reducing flame, depending on your needs. I didn't see any dimensions on your" looks like an upside down turkey frier stand". Also don't know what size you need, so I don't have any further advise other than you stated you are not creative. WELL GET CREATIVE!


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 27, 2022)

Get creative? Well I've been trying to do that all my life. But I hear you loud and clear. I'll try to think of something do you think I should take out the plaster of paris? I'm hoping to be able to use this for incineration and smelting because I have nothing but lots and lots of ic chips and mlccs. So lots of incineration is needed. But where can I find that wool and those firebricks?


----------



## goldshark (Nov 28, 2022)

Post a couple of pictures of the inside, with a tape measure laid out across the top so we can get a better idea of what you have to start with. Include any other specifications such as current liner material, propane burner or electric heat source, accessory lid, bottom, metal thickness of shell, heat temperature rating, etc.. Let us know what you have, and we'll see where we can go. Google "refractory materials" in N. Cal. for cheapest freight. Post pics. ,see if some on here concur that what you have is worth investing in, before proceeding to buy the materials, and how much you will need.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 28, 2022)

Ok I will post all info and pics as soon as possible. Thank you so much for the help. It's so appreciated!


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 28, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Post a couple of pictures of the inside, with a tape measure laid out across the top so we can get a better idea of what you have to start with. Include any other specifications such as current liner material, propane burner or electric heat source, accessory lid, bottom, metal thickness of shell, heat temperature rating, etc.. Let us know what you have, and we'll see where we can go. Google "refractory materials" in N. Cal. for cheapest freight. Post pics. ,see if some on here concur that what you have is worth investing in, before proceeding to buy the materials, and how much you will need.


So here are the pictures and other requested information.
1. Is picture of proposed fuel and/or hear source. Propane burner bought for good ol' turkey frying which just got some use for just that turkey.  The burner can be removed and can potentially be attached to other set ups.
2. Next picture is of an empty pail not altered in any way. It's the same material and approximately the same shape as the smaller one in the next pictures.
3. Same metal pail but different views and shows measurements.
4. Is of a smaller bucket. But I started to alter it to be a small furnace for melting easy stuff such as aluminum and such. It's when I was believing that YouTube videos were gospel.lol
5. In the pictures you see the measurements of the bucket overall and the inside is made of plaster of Paris, which I'm told will start to break up after a few heated uses. There is a hole I've drilled on the side an inch or
2 width for air to be pushed into it to increase heat? The one time I used it in my attempt to incinerate ic chips. But didn't work well and didn't have a comfortable set up. So needless to say things did not go well. But I feel it has potential.
6. The final pictures are of the rest of my combined material I have gathered over the 4 to 5 years I've been doing this. I s till gather and collect, but my sources for e waste have died up and the contacts I have now are still being cultivated and even then still won't be what they used to be! Lol. But any way all those containers have ic chips in one form or another. Flat packs, ram chips, ceramic and plastic ic chips with windows (a I'mre these called Epoms?). Some of which have visible gold wiring. This is from all sorts of electronics and miscellaneous things. So that's what I've got but I understand that I should and will be getting some of that wool. Is that wool made of ceramic? Because I seen something at home Depot that was ceramic wool but it didn't say the name that the forum usually uses when naming that wool . Which is called what? Well that's what I've got on hand more of less I'm sure I'll don't know where to get fire bricks and to perfectly honest My financial situation isn't great at the moment but for me to access my gold I'll need to invest in some of this stuff sooner rather then later. Right!? Well that's all I got for now! Please feel free to
ask me any questions. Thank you goldshark.
P.s. one of those containers there in the front are of my mlccs, a few pounds that I'd like to process via smelling, which I'm reading up on now. But not get solid info on smelting through the search button.


----------



## goldshark (Nov 29, 2022)

Hi Reyes, the burner you have is for cooking, heating up a large, flat area. This will not work, unless you plan on incinerating in a large frying pan. Not recommended. Propane manifold, with a variable intake is what it will take to get to the 2000 F area, most useful for what you are trying to do. Kaowool is called Kaowool. I believe it is spun from high Alumina, molten clay. Much the same as how fiberglass is produced, but has a much higher resistance to thermal break down. If you are on a super tight budget, you can't beat how Jason from Mount Baker Mining and Milling, constructed probably the easiest, most effective furnace I have seen. If you haven't watched any of his Youtube videos, I think you can learn a lot. There are also a plethora of videos on how to make the burner.
I prefer certain specifications for my furnaces, so as somewhat of a purist, I like having a door in the front, pyrometer, vent stack, etc., all in a fire proof area.
There are a lot of different heat ratings for fire bricks, as well as a lot of different characteristics of the bricks themselves.
Fire bricks come in light weight, insulating style, best for lining the inside of the furnace, high density, great for the outside if exposed to the weather. You want to protect the light weight insulating style from moisture and weather.
My favorite small assay/cupellation furnace, I found in the trash, sitting on the road. It was an electric Cress ceramic firing kiln, inside dimension 11 x 11 x 11 inches. The element was burned out, so I stripped it, cut a 2" hole in the side for a small weed burner head. Cut a 3" hole in the top to vent it. I was out $50.00 for the torch head from Flame Engineering. As a side note, look on eBay or craigslist for a ceramics kiln cheap. Then convert it to a propane fired smelting unit.
I buy my light weight fire bricks from DFC Ceramics, Canon City, Colorado. They have a great line of various clay crucibles, fluxes, and most stuff necessary for the stuff we do. I don't know if they carry Kaowool though. The only problem with them is that you have to buy in cases only. They sell to all the big assay houses, so small guys are hard for them to deal with.
In short, I would not waste my time with any of the apparatus you have presented in the pictures. By posting them, you have saved yourself a lot of aggravation and frustration. Good luck.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Nov 29, 2022)

So first of thanks for the infomed reply. It's greatly appreciated. So as for my turkey fryer propane apparatus. Does it need to go to 2000°f? Because my small electric furnace can do everything for melting metals. Well except for gold that is . And I have a small set up I bought from eBay. A 2 mapp tanks set up that points at a small crubible in the middle. So that does my gold melts when needed. So is there any way I could make something out of either the propane burner or the buckets ? Or both!? Because all I was looking to do was to get ic cups smelted. And..... Oh also I have roughly 5 to 6 lbs of mlccs. And I suppose sooner or later I'll get to those no Pd or none at all. So I will check out this design you were talking about. And I'll look into othe designs as well. Because cost is definitely a factor. Well thanks again.


----------

